

Simulating Neocortical Column Of Rat Brain - IBM Blue Gene/L Supercomputer - downer
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2007/dec/20/research.it
"Two years on, he has already developed a computer simulation of the neocortical column - the basic building block of the neocortex, the higher functioning part of our brains - of a two-week-old rat, and it behaves exactly like its biological counterpart. It's something quite beautiful when you watch it pulse on the giant 3D screens the researchers have constructed.<p>[...]<p>Although a neocortical column is only 2 millimetres long and half a millimetre in diameter, it contains 10,000 neurons and 30m synapses. The machine that simulates this column is an IBM Blue Gene/L supercomputer is capable of speeds of 18.7 trillion calculations per second. It has 8,000 processors and is one of the most powerful supercomputers in the world."
======
dcurtis
So when do we get to ask it "How can the net amount of entropy of the universe
be massively decreased?"

And read its beautiful answer: INSUFFICIENT DATA FOR MEANINGFUL ANSWER

~~~
jey
0x2A

------
albertcardona
Bear in mind they are not using an extracted 3D model of a cortical column,
but "merely" a mush up of known neurons and known statistical properties of
cortical columns.

In other words, we are far from simulating the brain.

~~~
dcurtis
They call it a "simulation" and a "model" for a reason.

It's closer than anyone has ever been before.

~~~
downer
If a supercomputer can simulate a model, what would it take to simulate a
_supermodel_? 'Cuz that would be "handy" for _me_...

------
downer
_"Markram believes that with the state of technology today, it is possible to
build an entire rat's neocortex, which is the next phase of the Blue Brain
project, due to begin next year. From there, it's cats, then monkeys and
finally, a human brain."_

Not in Kazakhstan...

